# Team Vestas coming back



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

For those following:

Team Vestas Wind Seeks Return to the Volvo Ocean Race - The Daily Fix - WSJ


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

oh nobody saw that coming, since what they did was so damn negligent and wreckless and whatever

I mean its not the biggest ocean race out there is it?

dont put this on the grounded vestas thread as ALL HELL WILL BREAK LOOSE

oh the humanity

oh even worse the skipper is back in charge, HOW COULD THEY? this is so wrong...ejem

*Nicholson will remain as skipper and decide any crew changes this month, said Morten Albaek, Vestas' chief marketing officer and the team's chief executive. The effort won't add to the overall cost of the race for Vestas, he said, declining to provide a total, though it will require a round-the-clock effort by the sailing team and shore crew, along with coordination between stakeholders such as race organizers and the team's insurer.*

nothing new here...

people will get bent out of shape about this though...you know with them being so reckless and potential murderers and whatnot

jajaja

geeze


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

How does this work? Their boat was put on a freighter after being taken off the reef. They never completed that last leg like the others did. Got to be some type of penalty I would imagine.


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

They obviously forfeit that leg, and subsequent ones, just like when one loses a mast or whatever. They are basically doing it to finish the legs they can. They know they can't win, but it's definitely symbolic of the don't-give-up spirit for them to get back on the water and showcase themselves again.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

wonder if they will use the same navigator and routing program. real curious who generated that program.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

outbound said:


> wonder if they will use the same navigator and routing program. real curious who generated that program.


All the boats are using the same program, a very powerful routing tool named Expedition... I doubt the software program itself had much of anything to do with this incident...

I'd be a bit surprised if Wouter returns as the navigator, Nicholson has been pretty coy in addressing that question... Which is a bit of a shame in one respect, in that he is now probably _the least likely_ offshore race navigator alive to repeat such a fundamental mistake... If he was good enough before this incident, I would guess he's much _BETTER_, now...

Hell, I would guess he might even take a look at a paper chart from time to time, if given a second chance...

)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Or maybe the navigator is taking the fall for skips mistake not double checking or equal.
Marty


----------



## Dpip4x4 (Mar 29, 2014)

so glad they are able to return


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

CharlzO said:


> They are basically doing it to finish the legs they can. They know they can't win, but it's definitely symbolic of the don't-give-up spirit for them to get back on the water and showcase themselves again.


I'm sure there was pressure from their sponsors as well, to get them back into the race.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I suspect that this sequence of events has given the sponsor far more publicity and attention than the winner of the race will get. Getting the boat 'back in the race' just adds to the attention in the media. Gee, I can be cynical at times.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Nicholson has already stated in an interview that he would not have the same navigator again.


----------

